# Yellow Labs 'spinning'?



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

hehe, are you guys tired of all my questions yet?? Sorry but I am trying to learn as much as possible and so every 'new' behaviour, is another question....

Anyway, all the fish were getting kicks out of the new tank design(flipped the log and added some more rocks for caves) they were exploring everything, I noticed alot of flashing and 'shaking'(vibrating?') and then I noticed two of my yellow labs spinning in a circle together but SUPER fast.... it lasted for about 2 minutes but didn't seem aggressive.... they were back in a corner both 'chasing' each other in a tiny circle going incredibly fast and then they just slowed and slowly swam away.....

So, what was that?


----------



## CrabbyMatty (Jun 30, 2009)

Either early stages of spawning or trying to establish rights to a new territory in your setup.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> So, what was that?


Aggression. They were chasing and if one caught the other he/she would have taken a chunk out of a tail fin of the other.


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes its a sign of aggressiveness.. What they do is spin like that and the one that leaves the circle is the weaker fish the one that stays is the stronger. Mine do this all the time. I am guessing that they are juvies like mine. As far as the shaking it could be a aggressive behavior or a male could have a fancy for a female. Just really depends..


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

wild. They are pretty small... 1 1/2 roughly, maybe 2 inches? The shaking was being done in a 'cave' and I am thinking they were trying to get a mate.... but no one was interested and a bigger fish chased them out... hehe

Who needs T.V. anymore?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They do they from the moment they are spit.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You rearranged things, so they were having to re-determine their territories.

It's aggression or proving dominancy at this point - not spawning!


----------

